# So, everyone. Let's see your 'crossers!



## Kram

I keep hearing of all these cross bikes here, but, sadly, few pics. Show us what you've got!
I'll post my POS later......


----------



## AJS

My GF snagged the seatbag from me. But otherwise, my rig is still the same. 

~Frame: '03 K2 Enemy (Cyclocross), butted 7000-series aluminum with rack, fender & disc brake mounts, 56.8 cm ETT.
~Fork: K2 bonded aluminum unicrown with disc mounts.
~Headset: Ritchey 1-1/8" threadless.
~Stem: Ritchey Road Comp, 10cm.	
~Handlebar: Ritchey BioMax 6061 aluminum, 44cm.
~Tape: Douglas Two-Tone, red/black.	
~Brakes: Avid Shorty-4 cantilever.
~Brake Levers: Salsa Cross Levers.	
~Tires: Vredestein Campo, 700x28c.	
~Tubes: Vittoria Ultralite Butyl, 25-28c.
~CO2: Innovations UltraFlate, 12g threaded cartridge.
~Tire Levers: unknown.
~Rim Tape: Velox Road.
~Wheelset: WTB Speed FX 700c, 15g spokes/32H/radial front-3x rear.
~Skewers: WTB QR.	
~Crankset: TruVativ Elita Cyclocross 39/48t.
~Chain: SRAM PC-49, 9-speed.	
~BB: TruVativ ISIS-Drive SL.	
~Pedals: Time ATAC Alium.	
~Saddle: Brooks Professional, black or S.I. Mythos.	
~Seatpost: Kalloy SP-359, 27.2 x 300mm.
~Shifters: Shimano 105 STI, 9-speed 
~Front Derailleur: Shimano Tiagra double.	
~Rear Derailleur: Shimano Ultegra.	
~Cogset: Shimano HG70, 12-25t, 9-speed.
~Bottle Cage: Elite Stainless Steel.
~Bottle: Tacx Campagnolo, 500ml., (from my old roadie).
~Cyclo-computer: None.


----------



## Kram

*Here's mine.*



Kram59 said:


> I keep hearing of all these cross bikes here, but, sadly, few pics. Show us what you've got!
> I'll post my POS later......


Old (70's?) Gitane road bike-$5! on e-bay!
It now has a terrry dragonfly saddle on it
Ritchey speedmax tires, 700x30
D/A barcon (now where it should be)
XT derailer
CXP-33 36h wheels,105 rear hub, old Mavic front
TTT morph bar
Old Shimano 600 brake hoods
CLB cvaliper brakes, old style, lots of clearance.
Nervair crank
wellgo spd pedals


----------



## Kram

Very nice.nm


----------



## Chainslap

Here is my
03 IRD (Interloc Racing Design) CrossFire which has the following parts:
IRD: A4 stem, Techno-Glide Headset, Clyde (cx rims) on 03 XTR hubs
Salsa Handlebar, Thomson seatpost, Flite-Gel saddle, Eggbeaters
Avid Shorty Ti brakes, Ultegra chain, cassette, and BB, The rest is Shimano105
I put a black chainstay wrap on it too


----------



## AJS

Hey - I haven't seen a Gitane in a ****'s age.  Old high school buddy used to have a Gitane 10-speed, and I had a Columbia, and we clocked many miles together on those old rigs!


----------



## Grahamalicious

Here's mine, shown with road slicks and one sided pedals.

Ultegra throughout, except the new shimano r550 cantis and DA 7701 wheels. otherwise chris king HS, bontrager race bars, generic seatpost, san marco saddle, syncros stem


----------



## Kram

*Mine, too.*

My 1st road bike (10 speed was a Gitane, circa mid 70's). I've been on the lookout for one since I started riding again about 11-12 yrs ago. I want to find another one to convert to a fixie. That's what i had originally done to mine. Here is how it looked


----------



## AJS

*Dig those crazy bars! *

Ok, now I'm going to wh0re the bandwidth with a rear shot...LOL!


----------



## rug wheelie

*Serotta Colorado III CX*

Never raced CC and probably never will. Gets used more as an adventure bike - bike paths, fire roads, single track, etc.

Colorado III CX compact
rack and fender mounts, top cable routing, spacing for 40C tires
Serotta RTX fork
38C Ritchey Trail Mix
Ksyriums
FSA Carbon Pro Standard MTB cranks, 24-36-48t, 175mm
12-27 cassette
IRD top bar levers
Ritchey WCS bar & stem
Easton Carbon Seat Post
XTR short cage r. der.
XT f. der.
Dura Ace shifters/levers
Avid Shorty 8's
Flite saddle
Shimano pedals


----------



## racerx

*Litespeed*

Ok, look closely and you will see it started off its life as a hardtail Mtn Hiwassee. With a little work and tons of fun, I built my favorite bike I have in my stable.

-Litespeed Hiwassee (I call it the undefinedundefinedMutant.undefined

-Stem 3T Mutant 100
-Bars Coda spec 44's
-Shifting Ultegra
-Braking Avid's V-Brakes with an adapter to provide sufficient pull from road levers to v-brakes. Tricky to set up, but stops on a dime.
-Seat Bontrager Ti railed
-Seat Post Giant
-Wheels Mavic 221's laced to XT's
-Tires Hutchinson's 26x1.6 semi treads
-Crank STX 5bolts with 48 and 36 rings
-Rear cassette XT 11-28
-Fork Rigid Surley
-Rides like...Awesome, fast, predictible. Goes anywhere and does anything.

I have a few cross races on it. Only one time was it classified as a mtn rig.


----------



## AJS

*racerx* - 

No offense to your rig, because it is a kewl mutation. But personally, I don't consider a bike is truly CX unless it has at least:

1. drop bars, and 
2. 700c wheels.

But hey, it works for you and that's what counts!


----------



## racerx

*Ajs*



AJS said:


> *racerx* -
> 
> No offense to your rig, because it is a kewl mutation. But personally, I don't consider a bike is truly CX unless it has at least:
> 
> 1. drop bars, and
> 2. 700c wheels.
> 
> But hey, it works for you and that's what counts!



Yea, I know what you mean. I had raced on Fuji's, a Diamond Back, a really cool Gitane (why did I sell that one????) and a couple others.


Tradition dictates that a true CX bike should equal 1 and 2. But if you want to go way back into tradition, a CX bike should be one of your regular race bikes that you have decided it was time to use for off-season CX racing to stay in shape.

When you consider today's CX bikes, flat bars, top mounted brakes and shifting, my Mutant is actually more truely traditional than the new crop.

Thanks for the compliment. I was surprised how much I like it and how well it performs in CX.


----------



## noavg55

This Is My Ebay Special I Bought Every Thing On Ebay First Bike I Built Myself. Nycity Frame,kenisis Fork ,ritchy Cranks,rolf Wheels,105&sora Drivetrain Hope To Upgrade Frame After Cx Season Hope Pic Works


----------



## noavg55

Sh** Wrong Pic


----------



## AJS

> But if you want to go way back into tradition, a CX bike should be one of your regular race bikes that you have decided it was time to use for off-season CX racing to stay in shape.


Yep, your regular steed, but maybe with some kinda bumpy tires. And some old mud stuck in the nooks & crannies. (Bonus for mud from Belgium or Holland!)


----------



## split

AJS said:


> *racerx* -
> 
> No offense to your rig, because it is a kewl mutation. But personally, I don't consider a bike is truly CX unless it has at least:
> 
> 1. drop bars, and
> 2. 700c wheels.
> 
> But hey, it works for you and that's what counts!


So you mean a road bike...


----------



## AJS

Well, a typical 'crosser these days differs a fair amount from what most of us think is a 'standard' roadie. CX rigs usually have different forks, brakes, gearing, sometimes wider bars, geometry, top-mount brake levers, etc.

But yeah - a road bike!


----------



## The Walrus

*How much of a change in handling did that fork make?*

I'm still on the fence about doing this to my Hiwassee; I actually dragged it out and started fiddling until I got to thinking about my limited collection of rigid forks. Even taking sag on the existing Rock Shox fork into account, it still is "taller" than the Kinesis fork I was planning to use. Is the Surly "suspension-corrected", and if so, for how much travel? I don't want geometry changes making this thing all funky.


----------



## Coolhand

*2004 Orbea Lobular Cross with Campy Centaur*

Ah my new pride and joy is done. It replaces and heavier and somewhat tired Redline Conquest. All the parts are new, except for the Paul's Neo Retros, Eggbeaters, cages and the WTB Rocket V Stealth saddle.

The bike will be for cross, light single track and maybe some trainer time too. 

Specs:

2004 Orbea Lobular Cross size 60 cm
True Temper Alpha Q carbon cross fork
04 Campy Centaur (Century Grey finish) 10 speed, Ergos, deraillers, cables.
Truvative Rouleur Cross crank
Race Face Ti Isis BB
Deda Newton OS stem
Dede Newton Shallow OS bar
Specialized Bar Phat pads, Pave carbon post and bar wrap (comfy!), and cages
Eggbeater Twin Ti pedals

Bike weighed 18.0 with the K's (which I have sold), going to run something different for wheels.


----------



## karyg

here is an action shot from last Sept.


----------



## 1speed_Mike

Here's my Seven Ti singlespeed (42x18) 'cross bike. Simply put, I absolutely love this bike!

Since these pics were taken, I've removed the XTR V-brakes and Dia-Compe 287V levers in favor of a set of Campy Record carbon levers and some NOS Shimano XT calipers...wow, what a difference! I've never liked V's (I've been using discs on my MTB for 6-yrs) and could never get these to work properly. I finally gave-up and went with a set of the NOS XTs. These were a little tempermental to set-up, but now that they are, perfect modulation, power and lots of pad clearance...finally, nice brakes!


----------



## arctic hawk

1speed_Mike said:


> Here's my Seven Ti singlespeed (42x18) 'cross bike. Simply put, I absolutely love this bike!
> 
> Since these pics were taken, I've removed the XTR V-brakes and Dia-Compe 287V levers in favor of a set of Campy Record carbon levers and some NOS Shimano XT calipers...wow, what a difference! I've never liked V's (I've been using discs on my MTB for 6-yrs) and could never get these to work properly. I finally gave-up and went with a set of the NOS XTs. These were a little tempermental to set-up, but now that they are, perfect modulation, power and lots of pad clearance...finally, nice brakes!


I'll see ya & the bike in person when OBC CX series begins! 
Have a great summer,
A-Hawk


----------



## Wild Bill

*Dorthy 2*

My stock Cannondale


----------



## 1speed_Mike

arctic hawk said:


> I'll see ya & the bike in person when OBC CX series begins!
> Have a great summer,
> A-Hawk


Before you know it, the 'cross race season will be here! I can't wait! 

But in the interim, I've pretty much let my road bike (Bianchi Pista) collect dust and have been riding my 'cross bike everywhere. I just love how versatile a 'cross bike is. Right from my house, I can hope onto some moderate MTB trails, followed by some gravel paths, some more trails, some roads, etc. I've even started doing a nice 2-hr loop towing my 2 Kidz in their Chariot bike-trailor...they love it, it's a great work-out for me, plus it gives my wife some much needed sanity time. Win, win, win situation.

Have a great summer and I'll see you in the fall.


----------



## arctic hawk

*My rig*

My contribution to this


----------



## Kram

That bike's almost too purdy to get dirty!


----------



## 1speed_Mike

Kram59 said:


> That bike's almost too purdy to get dirty!


I find it looks better when it's dirty!  It's a 'cross bike and just like a MTB, it's gotta be dirty.


----------



## lonefrontranger

*some more action pics*

You guys have probably seen some of these already. Taken last December during the USCF CO state championships, where I took the win in the women's 35+. There actually were quite a few ladies there, but the wind that day was brutal and we were all (literally) blown apart. Course had no shelter, at all. 

I'd be prouder of the win, were it not collected in the course of getting my ass kicked by a 13-year-old who also took the overall win (combined women's 4 and Masters field). At the time she probably weighed all of about 70 lbs, and was riding a (barely) converted POS late 80's road bike that was several sizes too large, with 6-speed Suntour DT shifting and her saddle rails perched on the toptube. The damned bike must have weighed nearly 50% what she did, proving for once and all that it's really NOT about the bike. She absolutely romped away from the field despite what most would consider a severe equipment handicap and +30mph head / crosswind. The same adorable little blister recently got a real road bike, upgraded to 3 and is now posting top 5s in the elite women's field. She's not even in high school yet fercrissakes!

Speaking of equipment, prior to building this rig, I had a TON of naysayers moan about how I'd have nothing but trouble running Campag 10v. So to all the haters and luddites out there, just for the record I've done several frozen muddy races and a lot of moderately technical trail riding (sand, dirt, mud), and I use this bike as my winter commuter as well. Midway thru my third season riding it now and the 10v Ergo has never gone south on me. I even did one race where I saw an 8-speeder barcon single ring dude reduced to singlespeeding from ice buildup (one of those days where the slush kickup freezes into a solid layer on your bike), but I still had all 20 gears working smoothly. I was one of the few at that race who didn't have shifting trouble. I believe the solution lies in the cables, along with thorougly washing the bike, then applying a layer of nonstick cooking spray to a clean frame / drivetrain before going into battle. I comprehensively loathe bar cons, as neither they nor DT shifters evoke any sorts of fond memories from the bad old days of racing with them. 

Specs:

2002 Colnago Dream Cross, AD4 colour scheme
Centaur 10v Ergos, rear mech, headset, BB, chain
TA 36/46 chainset
old-school XTR topswing front mech
Mavic Cosmos wheelset
30mm Kenda Kwicks
Wheels 11/25 10v conversion cassette
Avid Shorty 6 cantis (yes, they squeal)
Jagwire teflon cableset with all the little mud seals and wipers installed.
ITM Big One bars, stem
SLR saddle, Thompson post
secondhand vanilla ATACS


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla

*my rig..*

So I got the frame off ebay

record wheels
ritchey 9 speed cross crank
105 fron derailleur
centaur 10 shifters and rear mech.
switched to nos dx brakes
thomson post
Performance Forte stem 135 grams! on sale for $29. cant beat that..
itm 260 bars
speedmax tires
chorus 10 cassette
Tektro levers

the bike rides well but doesn't seem to want to do tight u turns..hmmm.... or I could just be crummy rider. The fuji frame is very light. It feels to be around 3 pounds, about as light as my caad 4 road frame. The carbon fork is a bonus too.. I love the Tektro levers. They work Great. Why spend $80 on fany names..??

How could I make it lighter??


----------



## The Walrus

That looks like it's gotta be SoCal--Antelope Valley, maybe? Where was that pic taken?


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla

why don't peoples images show up on my toy computer?? Hmm... I want to see the sexy bikes.


----------



## The Walrus

*The (Jake the) Snake Pit*

I already posted a shot of the Three Stooges, aka my VooDoo Wazoos, a couple of weeks ago. These are some Konas I couldn't resist, l. to r. '01 Major Jake, '00 JtS (#2), '00 Jts (#1) and '99 JtS (my one-and-only Campy-equipped ride). It's not as bad as it looks--all but the Major were eBay acquisitions (at pretty damned good prices), and the Major was NOS and correspondingly priced. '00 #2 was my last project, a frame/fork that I built up strictly out of the parts stash as a "cyclocruise" rig--LX cranks, V-brakes/levers and f. mech, XT rear, Suntour thumbies, Scott bullhorn bar.

...and don't make me bring out the Bianchis, fer cryin' out loud.


----------



## kmac76

1-speed Mike...beautiful seven !! I am about 2-3 weeks away from ordering the Mudhoney (straight guage) ...how do you like the ride ?


----------



## 6was9

*???*

What's that on yer handle bar?


----------



## Farmpunker

*It was on sale so I had to...*

02 Aegis Shaman (frame bought on sale, otherwise no way).
Salsa Bell Lap.
Thomson stem.
Race Face Next LP cranks.
Selle Italia Flite.
Kona P2 fork.
King headset.
MA3 to Ultegra.
No name slicks.
Syncros post.
Ultegra STI.
105 front D, XT rear.
Avid Tri-Align brakes.


----------



## 6was9

*not a true cx...*

not CX geared... just my go-everywhere Merckx-ster....

03 Merckx Alu Cross Frame
Centaur 9spd Triple
Deore XT Centilever brakes
Deda Newton bar & stem
King HS
Thomson setback post
Terry Fly
Proton wheels
SP Frogs... Okay but I have a pair of Egg Beaters I'll check out when I get around to it...I have another set of frogs on a road bike...hate having to change multi-sets of pedals


----------



## lonefrontranger

*the jury is out on that*



6was9 said:


> What's that on yer handle bar?


It's one of those rubber squeaky toy horns. Kinda 50% mojo, 50% MUT intercept alert. It kinda looks like a rubber chicken, but I think it's supposed to be an ostrich.


----------



## Gripped

*My Merckx*

Size: 54cm
Fork: Woundup Race
Rear Der: Ultegra
Front Der: Dura Ace
Levers: Ultegra STI
Top Levers: Radius
Stem: Ritchey
Brakes: Avid Shorty Ti
BB: Ultegra
Casette: Ultegra
Headset: Ritchey WCS
Seatpost: Thompson Elite setback
Bars: Deda Elementi 250 44cm
Cranks: FSA (48 x 38)
Wheels: Velomax Circuit
Seat: Sella Italia Flite w/ Ti rails
Tires: Michelin Mud (to be replaced w/ Tufo tubular clinchers)
Pedals: Eggs (not the ATACs pictured)


----------



## Gripped

*One for every lap ...*

You don't even need a pit person to clean your bike, you can pick up a new one every lap! Or perhaps you could sponsor a neutral support program at races.


----------



## 6was9

*Cute... I mean, Cool...*



lonefrontranger said:


> It's one of those rubber squeaky toy horns. Kinda 50% mojo, 50% MUT intercept alert. It kinda looks like a rubber chicken, but I think it's supposed to be an ostrich.


I thought of putting a Shark one on one of mine but I figured I'd get ragged so I didn't. Sometimes I end up on a bike trail and I am absolutely out of air to be continuouosly yelling out to these people strolling about etc... I thought it'd be nice to use a bell or something just to get their attention... they ought to come up with something cool and small... It must be nice to be able to get away with one like yours!


----------



## 6was9

*Hey that's my...*

oh... it's not.... Cool, yours is only the second one I've seen so far


----------



## The Walrus

*This is what can happen when you're a widower...*

...with no dependants, and thus no effective constraints on your behavior--a house full of bikes. I have got to find someone....


----------



## 1speed_Mike

kmac76 said:


> 1-speed Mike...beautiful seven !! I am about 2-3 weeks away from ordering the Mudhoney (straight guage) ...how do you like the ride ?


Amazing! The guys at Seven really know how to make a nice frame! I currently have 3 custom Ti Sevens (SS MTB, SS 'cross and road) - I had 4, but recently sold one. Each is a dream to ride...particularly my SS 'cross and my SS MTB. I'm sure you'll love yours!

Say "Hi" to Rob V and Matt O, if you are speaking with them.

Be sure and post some pics of your new bike.


----------



## karyg

The Walrus said:


> That looks like it's gotta be SoCal--Antelope Valley, maybe? Where was that pic taken?


It is at Hidden Valley Park in Reno. It was the first race of the year. the rest of the races were much colder.


----------



## masongsp

*Only one CX race under her belt.....*

but what a ride! 

Ellsworth Roots. Dura Ace Team STI, FD & RD, FSA cranks, Candied eggs, Salsa stem, Rev X.....Scott Moninger was previous owner, so this puppy is ready to go - although I don't think she appreciated the downgrade in motor!

Got it late last fall for the last race here (central Iowa), but put a lot of miles on this winter and spring on gravel roads and limestone/mud/snow/ice trails. I never thought riding a bike could be this much fun!


----------



## The Walrus

So much for _my_ powers of observation...


----------



## oldskoolboarder

Loving that Ellsworth. She's a beaut. 

Is it me or is the seat tube really angled that far back?

Come to think about it, after my singletrack ride today, I wish mine was angled that far... Could've used the leverage...


----------



## masongsp

Thanks! Yea, it's a pretty stretched out machine, as evidenced by the stem and the saddle pushed all the way forward, but it works.


----------



## jnichols959

posted a whole thread not too long ago but here it is again:

<img src="https://www.subchaos.com/bike/cross/curtlo/images/P5230032.jpg">

steel curtlo, 10 spd. centaur 13-29, TA Specialites 34/48 crank, nude Wound-Up carbon fork speed dream wheels. i put a longer stem on there to get the position closer to my road bike (which felt better in all conditions) and am adding top mount brake levers for those long trail descents.


----------



## David-K

*2002 Kona Jake The Snake*

Mostly Stock. I added Salsa Bell Lap bars and time pedals.


----------



## AJS

> I thought it'd be nice to use a bell or something just to get their attention... they ought to come up with something cool and small...


Hey *6was9*, get 'em here: http://www.wallbike.com/sogreni/sogrenibells.html


----------



## 6was9

*Are U sure that's a bell...*



AJS said:


> Hey *6was9*, get 'em here: http://www.wallbike.com/sogreni/sogrenibells.html


Looks like some kinda a plumbing part  And it looks like it weighs a ton too... Does that thing come in a wooden crate? 

Just kidding...thanks... I might try that on a retro fixie I am thinking of building soon but I don't think it'll save me from gettin harassed any less than a shark rubber squeaky horn thing on my C50 handle bar....he he


----------



## 6was9

*A shark w/b more aero...*



6was9 said:


> I thought of putting a Shark one on one of mine QUOTE]
> 
> I would think a rubber shark squeaky toy horn thing is more aero than your upright mutant chicken/ ostrich squeaky toy horn thing... just a thought... it came to me just now...


----------



## ThumbPuncher

*04' Indy Planet X*

The ONLY bike that has every truly fit me. Just wish I had about 1-2" more of head tube above the top tube. I hate spacers.


----------



## AJS

Yeah, it's different looking alright. I think it's one guy's version of "bike parts as functional art". But it's cool. He mighta pulled some spare parts from the tool box to make these.


----------



## Thor

Pictures of cross bikes, eh? Here are some pictures and some history. 
This is my '87 Bianchi Volpe. I bought it used from a racer friend of mine in '89 to ride across the US. After riding across the US I quit cycling for 12 years! During that time, I gave this bike away sans tires and brake cables. Two years ago I asked the guy I gave it too "What ever happened to that bike?". He still had it, had done nothing with it and told me to come get it if I wanted it. Here it is with its new cables, brake pads, tires, seat, rings, chain... You get the picture.
I don't race this one anymore, that is now the job of my '04 Fuji Cross. If you want to see pictures of that, go to the Fuji website. This one is rare and one nice ride (OK, I still beat the tar out of it in the winter).


----------



## cyclochip

*midget bike!*

Here's my Surly Cross Check. It's pretty much stock, with a few improvements.

I've added 105 / MA3 wheels, Tektro top-mount levers, a Specialized BG saddle, a Salsa Moto-Ace stem, a Schwinn computer ($9.82 at Wal-Mart - 12 functions!) and Ritchey V3 Comp pedals. The tires on there now are Serfas Vida City tires, which are pretty decent on the smoother trails here in the DFW area.
I've just ordered another set of wheels so I can finally have a dedicated on and off-road set and not have to worry about switching tires ever again.

Note that it's a 42cm frame.  Yep, I've got short legs and and a regular torso. When I straddle the frame, I rest on the top tube, even with the frame as small as it is. Perhaps I'm not made for 700c bikes. Ah well. Sooner or later, I'll get a custom frame built.

The second picture... How do you guys like my fit? Nah, that's my total opposite (read - a TALL guy) goofing off on my bike.


----------



## p lo

*If*

My race bike.....


----------



## racerx

*Better pic*

Thought I would throw on a bigger pic. I have received a ton of questions about the build and I thought this might help a little.


----------



## pheasbo

*Voodoo Cross*

Not nearly as nice as some of the others, but she is mine.


----------



## weather

sensimelia said:


> Not nearly as nice as some of the others, but she is mine.


Hey i saw your bike on ebay (http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=7298&item=3683904324&rd=1), is that you selling it? Just want to make sure it's not some kind of scam.


----------



## pheasbo

*Thanks*



weather said:


> Hey i saw your bike on ebay (http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=7298&item=3683904324&rd=1), is that you selling it? Just want to make sure it's not some kind of scam.



Yeah, it is me selling. I like the bike but want a true roadie. I'll leave the dirt eating to my Titus. On the scam issue, a Mathew Smith has contacted me (see GT\BT) and is going to send me a cashier's check for $3000 and wants me to send him back $2400. I gave him my PO Box address. See if he sends me the bogus cashier's check.

If anybody wants a copy of Mr. Smith's email exchanges, let me know.


----------



## oldskoolboarder

*ignore*

ignore


----------



## oldskoolboarder

*2002 IF Planet X*

Here's mine...

http://f1.pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/ol...TSBBlVdDxa7_&.dir=/8c67&.dnm=386d.jpg&.src=ph

She started out as this:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3675480765&ssPageName=ADME:B:EOAB:US:6

I consider it a challenge to make this an ebay project bike, keeping most of the upgrades to deals I can get on ebay/craigslist, although I've had to make some exceptions.

Rides great, been on a couple of singletracks already. Coming from MTB and road, still getting used to the geometry on tight singletracks. Very good roadhandling too, more so w/ road slicks. Korso wheels are holding up well.

Here's the upgrades...
New retail:
Weyless Korso Aero rims (on sale at Supergo)
2 tubes (lbs)
bottle cage (nashbar)
salmon kool stop pads (lbs, man they can stop the bike...)

from old MTB:
Cateye 2 computer
Candy SL pedals

ebay:
Selle Marco Era USPS saddle - new
Syncros seatpost - used
Ritchey crossmax tires - new
Bontrager stem - used

wishlist:
spooky canti's
full ultegra drivetrain
black open pros w/ black spokes and phil wood hubs
speedplay frogs


----------



## weiwentg

p lo said:


> My race bike.....


wait... how did you get that bike repainted in 30 minutes??


----------



## Coolhand

*Orbea 2.0*

Changed post to the grey Ritchey Pro (matches frame) and put the proper cross wheels, cassette and tires on there (Campy Chorus built with DT Comps 32 hole 3 cross to Open Pros, mounted with Michelin Mud tires).

Enjoy.


----------



## atpjunkie

*Better late than......*

here ya go
03 Bianchi Cross Concept (my anti Luddite Bike) in Commuterlivery (bottle cages, seat bag, slicks, 50 T chainring) 61C-T, 59 C-C, 59 TT
CF fork, Ultegra running gear (even STI's) 12-27 cassette
FSA Compact Crank (50-34) will swap to 48 during season
Empella Froggleggs, Salsa Top Mounts
Newton Stem and bars
Thompson Post, SWorks saddle, Time Pedals
Krys Wheels (road and B/U cx). Ult., Rigida SHC 5000 Tubies w/ 34 Tufos race wheels
this bike is scary light

00 Ridley Cross (pre multi-model) in Trail riding livery (seat bag, bottle mount, computer)
57.5 C-C, 59 TT, Ridley Post and Fork
AC Crank 46-36 rings
XTR F der. (Top Pull) 97 era XT rear der. (soon to be swapped for med cage version)
11-30 XT cassette (8 speed)
Spooky Brakes, Tekto top mounts levers with 600 levers, Time Pedals
Bar Cons (D/A I think maybe Ult.)
Ult. Hubs w/ Aerohead rims ( Mavic Classic SCC Tubies w/ Grifos not pictured)
Forgie Stem, Syncros Bar
a great handler and #1 choice for 'rough courses' my Luddite Ride

01(?) S-Works CX ( 58 C-C, 58 TT) was a replacement for a 2000, just built in fall of 03
Kinesis S-Works Fork
Ult. Cranks, Salsa 48 ring Ult. 39 ring D/A Bar Cons, Shimano 858 pedals
XTR Fr. and Read der. Ult. 12-27 cassette 9 speed (can use a MTB cassette as well)
S-Works Stem, C'Dale Wind post, S-Works saddle
Ritchey Ergo Bars 46 C-C
S-Works Hubs (Hugi 240's) to Velocity Fusion Rear, Mavic O/P front
Avid Shorty 6 w/ Tektro Top Mounts & 105 Levers
light bike, great ride for Al. CF fork would easiliy put it in the teens (weight)
but a tad small for me, am putting up for sale (Shameless plug sorry)

plus a shot of the clan.


----------



## arctic hawk

Nice looking fleet (& quite the beautiful child too)! Got the FSA compact cranks in March & they work great!


----------



## atpjunkie

*Thx*

LIKE THE FSA AS WELL (NON CARBON) yes a nice fleet and purchased all on the cheap. Thx About the kid as well. yes, she's a doll and the best excuse for my poor form.
look for her 2020 or so, she was born with her legs spinning and by the looks of it, she's going to wind up long, lean and fearless.


----------



## AJS

Luddite-ism is underrated! 

But gear-wise, I need a CF fork fo' sho'...


----------



## unclefuzzy_ss

*my 04 Kona major jake:*

Y'all saw my ride post, these are just pictures. I'm liking it so far, though I'll probably just keep it this season and sell it to fund a nice steel Gunnar or Kelly.


----------



## atpjunkie

*Nice Rigs everyone*

I love Bike Porn and all the varieties of what riders like. Dig all the Frankenbikes!!!
Sensi- get that guys info and report him, it's mail fraud and you should get someone involved to bust him. The only way it's going to stop is if we get these scum apprehended.

atp


----------



## Wheelabrator

*Poprad with Campy*

I just recently took the Campy Daytona triple off my old road bike and replaced the original drivetrain. Planning on eventually running FSA compact cranks, but still recovering from the most recent purchase, Serotta Fiete with Centaur 10 speed. The granny ring is nice on the single track climbs & the 52 ring will rock on the upcoming short track series - the promoter is going to put up a few barriers as an option for those of us doing the series on cross bikes.


----------



## zappa

*my ridley*

ridley crosswind


----------



## Strong-G

*My crosshairs*

Well, I have all the wrinkles worked out since last posting. added new 105 crankset/ultegra BB, running Avocet cross II tires for everday riding(have a couple sets of Micheling green CX tires for cross). King headset, ritchey stem and post. Ultegra derailers. Paul Neo Retro's, salsa bars and CX levers. 105/MA3 wheels. Great CX bike, clean welds...


----------



## tri_fast_eddie13

*Hey Zappa...*

Is that campy stuff I see on that Ridley? How do you like it? What kind of gearing do you have? Have you raced it in sloppy conditions?

I am planning to run my Daytona drive train on my cross bike this year but I am having trouble comming up with a good gear ratio. 135 BCD rings smaller than 53 are hard to find and smaller than 39 are nonexistant. I guess I'll have to spring for some compacts.


----------



## zappa

Yes fast eddy thats campy veloce(levers & derailleurs) the cranks are truvativ elita 48/38 with a 12/25 or 12/27 in the back.The ridley is a real rocket all the power on the pedals is directly into forward motion and the steering is fenomenal precise.This is my second crossbike, i had a cannondale xr800. If you compare these two bikes the cannondale is defenitly alot more less crossbike (less= crapy bike).
Well ill see how it rides in the real belgian wintermud, but its not slow in the belgian summer mud i can tell you that!


----------



## kannas

*campy chainrings/ 135bcd*

I was looking for a 44t 135bcd ring for my campy equiped rig, I found trusty http://branfordbike.com stocks odd sized 135bcd rings in TA , Campagnolo and even salsa in 42 and 45t.

here's the link: http://branfordbike.com/chains/chains1.html


----------



## jh_on_the_cape

Kram59 said:


> I keep hearing of all these cross bikes here, but, sadly, few pics. Show us what you've got!
> I'll post my POS later......


I bought this surly off of the classifieds a few weeks ago. Rides much better than I expected! This is to replace my bianchi cross project that my wife left on the roof when she drove into the garage. she actually made it all the way in! I do about 1-2 races per year, and commute a lot and am now training for a triathlon on this bike.
I was very close to pulling the trigger on a curtlo like the brown one in someone else's post. I just didnt really know what I wanted, as my bianchi was WAY too big for me, which I now understand.
The surly is just great. super happy with it.


----------



## cycloscott

*OK, not that great a photo of the bike...*

Bontrager CX: Ultegra-XT drive train, Spooky brakes, Eggbeater pedals, blah blah blah.

Back up bike was a VooDoo that I gave to a buddy after ordering my new rig.

This year's race rig is being built (being painted this week). I'm racing for SyCip now, and I get to go custom. Mtn Foco tubeset, with stainless seat stays and drop-outs. Reynolds Ouzo Cross fork. Single ring, Ultegra/DuraAce/XTR drivetrain. I'll post those shots after I pick up the frame next week.


----------



## the mayor

*Custom Stevens*

My main bike is a custom Stevens ( made by Super Cup course guru Tom Stevens) with DuraAce 9, Zipp wheels and assorted light but strong parts


----------



## Nev

*My Seven CX*

Great ride


----------



## Mosovich

*My Rigs*

My ALAN, and then my IF. I now use the IF for dirt road rides and the ALAN pretty much for racing only. The IF is five years old and broken in nicely to provide the lovely steel feel.


----------



## TNSquared

*show 'er off every chance I get*

My cx'er, prior to season (hence so darn squeeky clean)


----------



## clippard

*I may not win any races...*

but you will see me coming. Here is my baby, just back from being repainted by the folks at Cyclart. I thought a nice, conservative purple/orange combo would express my serious outlook on racing.

The rig is a Mandaric cross bike (bought used right here on Roadbikereview a few years ago). Used to be pearl white. Nice, but I had scratched it up quite a bit. I'm running a single big ring and an 8-speed SRAM casette. Other component highlights include Ritchey cross cranks, Ritchey post, Salsa moto-ace bell lap bars, Salsa top mounted cross brake levers, dia compe brake levers, Time ATAC pedals, and a Selle Italia saddle. I'm using a single barcon shifter, but I may switch to a thumb mount.

See you in the mud.


----------



## Stockli Boy

*Here's my Panama Red*

Brand spankin new...
High Ti 54cm Panama Red 3/2.5 Ti disc-specific frame
WCS bars
IRD Stem
King Headset
Windood Carbon Cross fork
Avid Disc brakes
Ultegra 9 shifters
Paul derailleurs F/R
WTB Laser Disc Lite hubs
DT Swiss R1.1 Rims
Cane Creek top levers
Thompson seatpost
SRAM chain & 12-26 cassette
Selle Italia SLR saddle
Truvativ Carbon Rouleur Cross cranks w/ integrated BB

19.4 lbs


----------



## clippard

*gorgeous, but...*

can you shoulder it? Or are you one of those fiends who bunny-hops everything?







Stockli Boy said:


> Brand spankin new...
> High Ti 54cm Panama Red 3/2.5 Ti disc-specific frame
> WCS bars
> IRD Stem
> King Headset
> Windood Carbon Cross fork
> Avid Disc brakes
> Ultegra 9 shifters
> Paul derailleurs F/R
> WTB Laser Disc Lite hubs
> DT Swiss R1.1 Rims
> Cane Creek top levers
> Thompson seatpost
> SRAM chain & 12-26 cassette
> Selle Italia SLR saddle
> Truvativ Carbon Rouleur Cross cranks w/ integrated BB
> 
> 19.4 lbs


----------



## Stockli Boy

*Yup- I use the saddle nose.*



clippard said:


> can you shoulder it? Or are you one of those fiends who bunny-hops everything?


...just like on my mountain bike.


----------



## ritjobbie

*'99 Kona JtS*

I got this (my commuter) from the RBR classifieds. =)

~Jay


----------



## stillgotit

*Bianche Axis 2003 - GLH !*

GLH = Goes Like Hell....!

- stock except for Richtey bars and better saddle.


----------



## AJS

Update - a few changes made since I first posted. Instead of the original Shimano drivetrain, (except still using Tiagra FD) I recently changed to:


~Wheelset: '03 Campagnolo Zonda, 21 G3 rear/20 G4 front.
~Rim Tape: Michelin (came with wheelset).
~Skewers: Centaur. 
~Cogset: Centaur 12-25t, 10v.
~Chain: Record Ultra-Drive 10v. 
~Shifters: Centaur Ergo 10v. 
~Rear Derailleur: Centaur 10v. 

Weight as pictured: approx. 22.5 lbs.


----------



## ricebowls

Finally built my first CX rig!!!!! And tonight is the shakedown ride. Mix of Paul/Ritchie/105/XT components. Big thanks to Josh Johnson helping (90%) put it together.


----------



## ottodog

*Kona Major Jake*

Here's my 2004 Kona Major Jake, which coincidentally will probably be for sale here soon.  So if anyone in the Denver area is interested, drop me a note. Specs as follows:

2004 Kona Major Jake Scandium frame 58cm (I ride a 60 road)
FSA Carbon Pro Elite Compact Crankset & Rings 175mm
Wound-Up Carbon Fiber Cross Fork
Chris King No-Threadset Headset
Shimano Dura-Ace STI Shifters & cables
Paul's Neo-Retro Canti Brakes
Ritchey WCS 13cm Stem & 44cm Bars
Thomson Elite Seatpost
Selle Italia Flite Saddle
Velocity Aerohead Rims with Shimano XT Hubs (Wheelsmith)
Vredestein Cross Tires
SRAM Cassette & Chain (PC99)
Shimano Ultegra F & R Derailers

Has about 300 road miles, 40 trail.


----------



## sspotrr

*Another SSteel ride*

Here's my steel framed project for the year, replacing my '98 redline conquest. The scale at the LBS quoted me 19.5lbs. as pictured here. Gonna try SS cross this year, as I've been riding SS mtb solidly for the last 2.5 years. This bike also serves duty as my fixed gear roadie, and sometimes sports a rear der. and gears. Run a single ring 99% of the time. Also noteable is the complete lack of shimano on the bike. 

Just like to say I enjoy seeing what everyone's riding and how they like to personalize their rides. Great looking bikes!


----------



## Wildcat

*MTB Conversion*



racerx said:


> Ok, look closely and you will see it started off its life as a hardtail Mtn Hiwassee. With a little work and tons of fun, I built my favorite bike I have in my stable.
> 
> -Litespeed Hiwassee (I call it the undefinedundefinedMutant.undefined
> 
> -Stem 3T Mutant 100
> -Bars Coda spec 44's
> -Shifting Ultegra
> -Braking Avid's V-Brakes with an adapter to provide sufficient pull from road levers to v-brakes. Tricky to set up, but stops on a dime.
> -Seat Bontrager Ti railed
> -Seat Post Giant
> -Wheels Mavic 221's laced to XT's
> -Tires Hutchinson's 26x1.6 semi treads
> -Crank STX 5bolts with 48 and 36 rings
> -Rear cassette XT 11-28
> -Fork Rigid Surley
> -Rides like...Awesome, fast, predictible. Goes anywhere and does anything.
> 
> I have a few cross races on it. Only one time was it classified as a mtn rig.


I have a 15+ years old Diamond Back Ascent Ex with no suspension. Could it be converted to a Cyclocross bike by putting on drop handle bars and smaller tires?


----------



## Hardtail

*My Cross/road/mtn/commuter baby*

Here is my beloved old (mid 80s?) Centurion ex touring bike.
Pretty light 21lb for an oldie Reynolds 531 tubes bike that wasn't built to be light.
Single ring in front (48 now for commuter 42 for cross races)
Ultegra in rear 9spd 105 sti levers profile bar and stem (very short stem since the thing has the worlds longest top tube but i works out nicely since I have more space up there while maintaining proper reach)
Thomson post Tioga seat and tires (roadie tires for now)Original Shimano whatever they are brakes since I tried to switch em but the posts dont fit newer brakes I guess the oldies are cooler anyway. Ritchie logic cranks 172.5 Ti BB mavic open por rims and XTR frt hub.Out of my whole bike collection I LOVE this one the most


----------



## racerx

*You need to take a few measurements...*



Wildcat said:


> I have a 15+ years old Diamond Back Ascent Ex with no suspension. Could it be converted to a Cyclocross bike by putting on drop handle bars and smaller tires?



as mentioned above, you need to measure the top tube as they run long. You most likely will need a shorter stem, but you need to measure first to tell what size you need.

What size rings do you have? On some of the older bikes, you may already have a 48 tooth, which is pretty good. 

Is the rear hub a 7 or 8 speed? If it is a 7, you will find a hard time finding STI or Ergo shifters that will work properly.

If it is an 8, you can convert to 9 simply by purchasing a new cassette and shifters.

OR

You can buy some regular non-shifting road brake levers and buy barcons. In friction mode, you can run any rear configuration. That would be my recommendation to you.

Then buy bars, either cross specific or at least a cm or 2 wider than you normally use for better control in bad stuff.

That should get you going. Post some pic's when you are done!!


----------



## Wildcat

I took some measurements, but not sure if they're accurate. The top tube measured 54 as best I can tell. The rear hub is a 7 speed and the large chain ring has 46 teeth. Thanks for the ideas, however I am a rookie so you'll have to explain some of the equipment you're talking about. Knowing the above information, now what recommendations would you make? Are you talking about drop bars? I think this bike was on the small side for me to begin with. I'm 5'11''.
Do you still think it could work as a cross bike?


----------



## AJS

I'd like to give everyone who posted pics a big "hats off" - a lot of nice lookin' CX rigs, gentlemen!!


----------



## Sadlebred

*Redline 48 cm*

Redline Conquest Pro
COLOR: Red, Black, White 
SIZE: 48 cm 
FRAME: Kenesis Aluminum 
FORK: Redline Aluminum 
HEADSET: Cane Creek Aheadset 
CRANK: FSA 38/48 
FRONT DERAILLEUR: 105 
REAR DERAILLEUR: XT 
SHIFTERS: Shimano 105, 9 speed 
CASSETTE: XT 9-speed, 12-34 
CHAIN: Shimano 
WHEELSET: ALX 320 
TIRES: Hutchinson Gold CX, 30 mm 
PEDALS: Time ATAC Carbon 
HANDLEBAR: Radius, 42 CM 
STEM: Weyless, 60 mm 
BOTTOM BRACKET: XT 
SEATPOST: Thompson, black, 220 mm 
SADDLE: Velo, Cheap, Comfortable 
COMPUTER: VDO C08 
BRAKES: Radius Cantilever 
TOP MOUNT BRAKE LEVERS: Radius 
SPARE WHEELS: Mavic Open Pro Rims, Ultegra Hubs, 32 spoke 
SPARE WHEELS: Mavic Open Pro Rims, Ultegra Hubs, 32 spoke 

The photo is a little out of date. After it was taken, I had problems shifting with the triple during a race. I went back to a double FSA crankset with 38/48 chain rings and a 12-34 XT cassette for the steep hills on the GA Cross courses.


----------



## Mosovich

*GA Hills*



Sadlebred said:


> Redline Conquest Pro
> COLOR: Red, Black, White
> SIZE: 48 cm
> FRAME: Kenesis Aluminum
> FORK: Redline Aluminum
> HEADSET: Cane Creek Aheadset
> CRANK: FSA 38/48
> FRONT DERAILLEUR: 105
> REAR DERAILLEUR: XT
> SHIFTERS: Shimano 105, 9 speed
> CASSETTE: XT 9-speed, 12-34
> CHAIN: Shimano
> WHEELSET: ALX 320
> TIRES: Hutchinson Gold CX, 30 mm
> PEDALS: Time ATAC Carbon
> HANDLEBAR: Radius, 42 CM
> STEM: Weyless, 60 mm
> BOTTOM BRACKET: XT
> SEATPOST: Thompson, black, 220 mm
> SADDLE: Velo, Cheap, Comfortable
> COMPUTER: VDO C08
> BRAKES: Radius Cantilever
> TOP MOUNT BRAKE LEVERS: Radius
> SPARE WHEELS: Mavic Open Pro Rims, Ultegra Hubs, 32 spoke
> SPARE WHEELS: Mavic Open Pro Rims, Ultegra Hubs, 32 spoke
> 
> The photo is a little out of date. After it was taken, I had problems shifting with the triple during a race. I went back to a double FSA crankset with 38/48 chain rings and a 12-34 XT cassette for the steep hills on the GA Cross courses.


34? You know you can turn a 38x27! Have you thought about a compact crankset? You could run a 36&44 up front and a 12-27 in the rear.
The count down is on!!


----------



## Sadlebred

Yes, but what I already have on there works just fine  (and I'm poor and couldn't afford to replace anything on the CX bike this year b/c of a new, pretty custom Ti road bike. Anyway, the Redline is only a year old.)


----------



## wonderdog

*61cm Empella Bonfire*

Just finished building it and haven't finalized the steerer yet. Can't wait to race this puppy this fall, but for now, it is a blast to ride on fireroads and singletrack.

Eric


----------



## blownpupil

*? for wonderdog*

what tires are those on your Empella? Thanks.


----------



## Setzer

blownpupil said:


> what tires are those on your Empella? Thanks.


Geax Blades, good tires. Had them on a bike 2 years ago, must buy a new pair for the new bike. Worked really wel in the mud for me.

cheers,
Richard


----------



## wonderdog

*Yup, Geax Blades*



blownpupil said:


> what tires are those on your Empella? Thanks.


Cheap tires and hookup really well. I've enjoyed them. Only thing I don't like is that mine are wire bead. 

Cheers,
Eric


----------



## brewser123

*my crosser*

Sorry, I dont have any pics of my bike clean against a wall.. just some racing.
This is last years Rock Lobster Team Aluminum. 
Got to talk to Paul about building me up a Scandium.
Mix of Dura Ace / XT


----------



## filipo23

*big green monster*

This is an older pic, a few component changes since then, but right now it's still set up with road tires & gearing, so no new photos today.
The specs: 
Redline Conquest frame (bought off RBR classifieds, thank you very much)
Wound-Up cross fork (bargains CAN be found on eBay, here's proof); Chris King headset
Deda Newton stem (120mm pictured here, but now with the much more reasonable 100mm length); Deda 215 bar, 44 width
Dura-Ace RH brifter (105 pictured here, DA is so much smoother)/Shimano LH brake lever; Tektro top-mounts pictured here but I'm scratching them this year
Ultegra 172.5 crank w/FSA 42-tooth single-ring and FSA guard (actually an old ring shorn of its teeth), plus Third Eye chain watcher; Dura-Ace BB
Shimano 959s (different than the Time ATACs pictured here)
Wipperman Connex chain, so durable and smooth
Ultegra 12-27 cassette (12-25 for the flatter races)
Ultegra r. derailleur
Empella Froggleggs w/red (wet) Ritchey pads
Thomson post; Flite gel saddle (might lose the gel -- and 100 grams -- and go for the straight Flite this year)
and the sweet sweet smooth and super-bombproof Rolf Vector Comps (thank you VeloSwap!) with the incomparable Tufo tubie/clinchers

Did I miss anything? The whole thing cost me under $1200, in my opinion a real testament to the value of the hunt-and-peck method of component purchase.


----------



## SSped

*My new Baby*

I just picked this up from the shop on wednesday. picture sure do not do it justice. looksee here. Paul hubs, Mavic open pro wheels, the new deuc Race Face cranks and Chris King Head set. some Thompson stuff and Of course the Winwood Carbon Muddy Cross Fork. I look and look at it but just cat get up the heart to take it in the dirt.

http://photos.groups.yahoo.com/grou...=/&.dnm=CIMG0948.jpg&.src=gr&.view=t&.hires=t


----------



## SSped

*how bout this*

I just got her


----------



## jeremyb

how much did you get the wound up fork on ebay for?

jeremyb


----------



## filipo23

*wound-up*



jeremyb said:


> how much did you get the wound up fork on ebay for?
> 
> jeremyb


Ahhh, I think it was $300, and it was unused. Better than the pro-deal I could have gotten then.


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla

sweet rig dude!!

QUOTE=Gripped]Size: 54cm
Fork: Woundup Race
Rear Der: Ultegra
Front Der: Dura Ace
Levers: Ultegra STI
Top Levers: Radius
Stem: Ritchey
Brakes: Avid Shorty Ti
BB: Ultegra
Casette: Ultegra
Headset: Ritchey WCS
Seatpost: Thompson Elite setback
Bars: Deda Elementi 250 44cm
Cranks: FSA (48 x 38)
Wheels: Velomax Circuit
Seat: Sella Italia Flite w/ Ti rails
Tires: Michelin Mud (to be replaced w/ Tufo tubular clinchers)
Pedals: Eggs (not the ATACs pictured)








[/QUOTE]


----------



## Earthpig

*2002 Poprad*



Kram59 said:


> I keep hearing of all these cross bikes here, but, sadly, few pics. Show us what you've got!
> I'll post my POS later......


Just bought it last Friday for a steal of a deal. Used, but darn well new condition! Here's the spec:

2002 LeMond Poprad frame and fork (Reynolds 853, 59cm)
Bontrager Select wheelset (thinking of using an Ultegra/Open Pro set?)
White Industries square taper ATB crankset, 175mm, with 44/34 LX rings 
Dura Ace BB 
XT derailleurs front and rear
XT cassette 11-34
Ultegra STI right lever/rear shifter
Ultegra left lever
LX canti brakes
Dura Ace downtube front shifter (going to Ultegra STI)
Ritchey 700x32 cross tires
Bontrager Race stem 105mm x 10 degree
Koobi Silver saddle (not pictured)
Bontrager Race 46cm 'cross bar
Time ATAC pedals

It's my first CX bike, but I've already ridden it 3 times this week! What a hoot!


----------



## Strong-G

*Updates...*



Strong-G said:


> Well, I have all the wrinkles worked out since last posting. added new 105 crankset/ultegra BB, running Avocet cross II tires for everday riding(have a couple sets of Micheling green CX tires for cross). King headset, ritchey stem and post. Ultegra derailers. Paul Neo Retro's, salsa bars and CX levers. 105/MA3 wheels. Great CX bike, clean welds...


 Added/removed the big ring and put a Spot ring guard on. Hope to match the wheels up and add a Vicious cycles fork or better yet the Alpha-Q carbon.


----------



## joyride1x1

*Bianchi SS CX*

Built up this rig after racing a few CX's on my SS MTB. Now it's my mian go getter commuter. 

Bianchi Reparto Corse frame steel
Surly fork
Salsa Bell Lap bars
Ritchey Pro stem
King HS
Avid Shorty 4
Dia Comp levers
WTB saddle
Ritchy Pro seatpost
Sugino cranks
shitmano UN72 BB
profile 38t chainring
time atac pedals
ACS freewheel
Surly hubs
Salsa Delgado rims
Kenda Cross 35 front tire
Ritchy Speedmax 30 rear tire


----------



## useyourdagger

*Voodoo Loa Crosser*

Here's my titanium Voodoo Loa with King headset, Woundup fork, Cane Creek tubulars with Clements, Ultegra 9/XTR/RaceFace, etc. Nice light setup I also use with fenders for winter training.


----------



## jeremyb

do you know your total bike weight?

jeremyb

www.cingcycling.com


----------



## useyourdagger

jeremyb said:


> do you know your total bike weight?
> 
> jeremyb
> 
> www.cingcycling.com


18.9 lbs. Not as light as the Salsas my teammates are running, but it'll last longer and won't dent when I look at it wrong.


----------



## yeedude

*Rear brake hanger?*

useryourdagger: 
Out of curiosity, what are using for a rear cantilever brake hanger?

[I've got a Loa as well but am using V-brakes because (among other reasons) I couldn't find a good hanger for the rear.]

Thanks.


----------



## jeremyb

you can see in the pic that the rear brake stops are integrated onto the frame.

jeremyb


----------



## kkman

my schwinn touring bike , light and bright!!


----------



## scoutdog

*Cross Check*

Surly Cross Check


----------



## Spunout

*Dirty Girl!*

Essentially stock 2003 Jamis Nova. It gets used. I'll wash it and re-build it after cross season, then back go the fenders and fatties for winter commuting and training.


----------



## arctic hawk

Spunout said:


> Essentially stock 2003 Jamis Nova. It gets used. I'll wash it and re-build it after cross season, then back go the fenders and fatties for winter commuting and training.


They just look beautiful with a coat of crap on them! Seeing a nice shiney CX bike is kinda weird.


----------



## trumpetman

*Here's My Baby!*

Ridley Crosswind '03 56 CM
Ultegra 9 spd dual control
12x27
FSA Team Cranks, single TA 44 Ring with dual TA guides
Reynolds Stratus DV cyclocross wheels, carbon fiber
TUFO Presitge 32C tubulars
Salsa Cross Bar
Ritchey Team Stem
Syncros seatpost
Avid Shorty 7 brakes

19 lbs. and ready to race


----------



## Mosovich

*Nice!!*



trumpetman said:


> Ridley Crosswind '03 56 CM
> Ultegra 9 spd dual control
> 12x27
> FSA Team Cranks, single TA 48 Ring with dual TA guides
> Reynolds Stratus DV cyclocross wheels, carbon fiber
> TUFO Presitge 32C tubulars
> Salsa Cross Bar
> Ritchey Team Stem
> Syncros seatpost
> Avid Shorty 7 brakes
> 
> 19 lbs. and ready to race



Do you race with a 48? Maybe I'm weak, but that seems like a huge gear. How tall are you, inseam, etc. I've been wanting a Ridley, but size is a big concern.


----------



## trumpetman

*My mistake*

You are right. I remembered the size wrong. It is a 44. I have revised the post.. I am 6'1" and 190 lbs with a 33 inch inseam. The Ridley is a 56 and my road bike is a Frondreist Domino Carbon (semi-compact) XL. This is equal to a Trek 60 cm. The Top Tube on the Ridley is short -no doubt about it. It seems weird after being on the Frondreist all summer, but then I get where I like it . I have a Redline Conquest and it is longer up top and I don't like that on the dirt nearly as well.


Mosovich said:


> Do you race with a 48? Maybe I'm weak, but that seems like a huge gear. How tall are you, inseam, etc. I've been wanting a Ridley, but size is a big concern.


----------



## Nor Cal JTS Rider

*new 05 JTS rider*



The Walrus said:


> I already posted a shot of the Three Stooges, aka my VooDoo Wazoos, a couple of weeks ago. These are some Konas I couldn't resist, l. to r. '01 Major Jake, '00 JtS (#2), '00 Jts (#1) and '99 JtS (my one-and-only Campy-equipped ride). It's not as bad as it looks--all but the Major were eBay acquisitions (at pretty damned good prices), and the Major was NOS and correspondingly priced. '00 #2 was my last project, a frame/fork that I built up strictly out of the parts stash as a "cyclocruise" rig--LX cranks, V-brakes/levers and f. mech, XT rear, Suntour thumbies, Scott bullhorn bar.
> 
> ...and don't make me bring out the Bianchis, fer cryin' out loud.


You look you're pretty serious about the Jakes. I just bought my first JTS '05, since I bought me Diamond Back MTB 7yrs ago. I was thinking of possibly upgrading my shifters and derailers to campy chorus or shim durace. What have you run? If I'm shifting while powering up a hill or out of the saddle it's very rough/jerky. Are they all that way if you don't let up a little when shifting? I read in one of these forums that the higher groups shift smooth even when driving the peds hard. Also, what kinda difference do you notice between the JTS and the Major. Appreciate your comments. Wally


----------



## racerjake

*My Tsunami from Chuck's, built outta the parts box*

FINALLY, here's my ride. It's a bad pic. I'm proud of the bike. It's total budget, rides like a champ. The frameset was under $300 shipped! And, NOTE, fits much like my road bike. I firmly believe that you shouldn't have radical fit differences betwen bikes. I pasted the specs below. I keep them on all of my bikes, cuz I'm a dork like that:

Frame/fork Tsunami compact cross, with carbon fork (from Chuck's)
Headset: Element catridge integrated
Stem: KORE 12cm, -17 degree
Bars: Modolo (NOS) 44 cm
Tape: Stella Azzure blue w/a layer of cork underkneath
Saddle: Bontrager Kevlar Ti
Seatpost: Thomson layback, 27.2 x 330mm
Cranks: Dura-Ace 175mm
Chainrings: Sugino 46 x 38
Bottom bracket: Dura-Ace, 68x103
Pedals: WTB carbon
Brakes: Avid Shorty 6
Levers: Salsa cyclocross
Drivetrain:
Right shifter, Ultegra STI
Left shifter, Dura-Ace STI
Rear deraillure: Dura-Ace
Front deraillure: 105 31.8
cogs: Ultegra, 12/27
chain: SRAM PC 68

Front Wheel: Velocity w/XT hub and bladed spokes or Spinergy Xaero
Rear Wheel: Mavic Open4 w/Ultegra hub
Skewers: Specialized Ti
Tires: Bontrager Jones cross


----------



## Dave K

just got it today.


----------



## Kram

Nice. What chain-ring combo is that in the front?


----------



## Tak962

deteled


----------



## Dave K

Kram59 said:


> Nice. What chain-ring combo is that in the front?


39 x 46 Chorus crank and small ring with a TA Specialties big ring from cyclocrossworld.com


----------



## Kram

Thanks nm.


----------



## The Walrus

*No really high-zoot stuff in the drivetrains...*

The '99 has a mix of 8sp Campagnolo--Euclid cranks, Chorus Ergo, and what might be Chorus derailleurs. The '00 has 105 STI, crankarms and fr. mech, and an XT rear. The Major has Ultegra STI and rear derailleur, 105 fr. and an old RSX double crank with Race Face rings. All the drivetrains work well; in my experience, any level of gear will get balky under load. I just try to anticipate the need to shift--with greater success sometimes than others.  

As for the differences between the Major and the "regular" Jakes, remember that this one is an '01, which was Easton Ultra Lite, not the Scandium of the later ones. To be honest, I don't notice any difference at all. The frame might be a few ounces lighter, and the ride just a bit more plush, but without doing back-to-back rides over the same course I doubt I'd ever be able to say one was "better" than the other.


----------



## SGG2

*Rock Lobster cross bike*

Here is my Rock Lobster cross frame. Easton Ultralite frame, steel fork, roughly a 59.5 cm seat tube, c-c. Fits very well, rides great. Much more comfortable than my previous steel bike. Haven't weighed it, but it is probably under 20#, mainly because it feels much lighter than my Ibis, and that bike was set up with a triple and weighed about 22-23 pounds. Mainly Ultegra, with Paul brakes, Tufo tires, and way too many spacers in the headset (I'll flip the stem soon)

Paul Sadoff is a great guy to work with - highly recommended.

Steve


----------



## ChazWicked

*mmmmmmsteel*

my muddy steelman. i'm happy every time I ride it. it's a magic carpet ride


----------



## racerjake

No problems at all. The cheap-O headset dropped right in and works smoothly. The bb threads didn't need to be chased, and the dropouts were square.



Tak962 said:


> Is that a medium? I'm thinking about getting the exact same frame from Chucks. How's the ride? Any surprises during the build?
> 
> -Tak


----------



## aabbas

*white Kelly*

Here's mine. The only thing I've changed since the pic is putting moustache bars back on. I couldn't get used to the drops.

Alex


----------



## the seamus

My new race bike. Paul Sadoff @ Rock Lobster build me a steel one last year, and I'm still racing/riding/loving that one, but my new one is Easton Elite with a steel fork. Lighter and stiffer but still compliant and built to be durable. I Love it.


----------



## mickey-mac

*Brand New*



Kram59 said:


> I keep hearing of all these cross bikes here, but, sadly, few pics. Show us what you've got!
> I'll post my POS later......


Here's my brand new Redline Conquest Pro, with my homemade bikestand. I still have a lot of adjustments to make, but it felt pretty damn nice right out of the box.


----------



## aabbas

*moustache bars*

OK, here's the current incarnation, _with_ the moustache bars.

Alex


----------



## DRAwpt

*I like it, but...*

I like it. It appeals to me in a weird, unconventional kind of way. But, are there any advantages to using the moustache bars?


----------



## Momentum

*Empella Bonfire*

My Empella race steed. Ultegra and Tufo Prestige tubulars. Single ring in front for (almost) no dropped chains, and mud resistance. Light, quite, refined, and fast.


----------



## cxwrench

Paul Taylor frame (Foco, 36mm downtube), carbon stay
Alpha Q fork
King h/s
Ritchey WCS bar/stem
Deda Magic Stick post, Fizik Arione
Campy Record Ergo 10
Campy Centaur derailleurs
IRD carbon crank/TA rings (39-46)
Mavic 10 chain
Eggbeaters
Pauls Neo/Touring brakes
various wheels (reflex tubular/dura ace, ksyrium tubular, all w/ Tufo prestige or elite tubulars, 12-25 or 27)
Deda fang


----------



## Scooderdude

*My CX quiver*

Here are pics of my Mikkelson CX made with Dedacci Uno and custom geometry, and the Empella Bonfire SL I picked up just last weekend. I think the Empella cost me 3/5 as much as what I have into the Mikkelson total - such it is with a custom build!


----------



## aabbas

DRAwpt said:


> I like it. It appeals to me in a weird, unconventional kind of way. But, are there any advantages to using the moustache bars?


Yeah, I know what you mean, I first tried them partly because they were unconventional. Now I just prefer them.

Obviously they're not popular, but I don't know why. For me moustache bars feel like the perfect cross bar: practically as aero and sprintable as drop bars, but _way_ better control on descents, technical stuff or hopping. They require a slightly shorter brake and cable path from lever to stop, so the shifting and braking feels a little more positive. And the levers are always easy to reach and/or hold... you don't need a second set of bar-top brake levers like some folks put on drops.

You can't reach and hold the bar when you're running with your elbow under the downtube, which is a drawback for some, but I don't like that position anyway. I hold the top of the stem even when I run with a drop-bar cross bike. Also, I find that moustache bars are a little less comfortable for long rides than drops. Thank goodness they don't have five hour cx races. 

Alex


----------



## jtferraro

*Finally, a pic of my 2005 Kona Jake the Snake...*

'05 JtS with the following modifications:

1) True Temper Alpha Q CX fork
2) Cane Creek S2 headset
3) Bontrager Race X-Lite wheelset (race use only) with Shimano Ultegra 12-25 cassette
4) Vittoria Cross XG Pro 32c clincher tires (race use only)
5) Easton EA70 100mm stem
6) Thomson Elite road seatpost
7) Crank Brothers Candy SL pedals
8) Ultegra short cage rear derailuer
9) SRP button head aluminum water bottle bolts and ti rack mount bolts

56cm frame, 20lbs, 4oz.


----------



## unlsax

*My 2005 Giant TCX*

This is my baby. I built it up in late September. It is a dream to ride!!!


----------



## rcarp

*Empella!*

Okay, I am pretty excited about this bike!

I like the handling and lightness very much. And the tires (tufo tubular clinchers)!

cya

Rick


----------



## Tak962

deteled


----------



## oldskoolboarder

rcarp said:


> Okay, I am pretty excited about this bike!
> 
> I like the handling and lightness very much. And the tires (tufo tubular clinchers)!
> 
> cya
> 
> Rick


What Tufos are those? They look like Prestige but in blue. I've never seen them in anything but red.


----------



## rcarp

*answers*

Thanks, Tak962.

The "Empella" size is 59 but the seat tube is 55 ctc and the top tube is 56 ctc (at least that's what the spec. listed; I have not measured it).

The Tufos are elite 30's.

I purchased the frame/fork and tires from cyclocrossworld.com

Rick


----------



## Mosovich

*Your specs?*



rcarp said:


> Thanks, Tak962.
> 
> The "Empella" size is 59 but the seat tube is 55 ctc and the top tube is 56 ctc (at least that's what the spec. listed; I have not measured it).
> 
> The Tufos are elite 30's.
> 
> I purchased the frame/fork and tires from cyclocrossworld.com
> 
> Rick



How tall are you, your inseam etc. I had a 58 that was too small and sold it, but was thinking of going to the 59 later. How much does it weigh?


----------



## rcarp

*fit / weight*

I'm 5 ft. 11 inches. Inseam about 34 inches (87cm).

It weights 19 lbs. as shown in the pics. (pedals included)

If I could ride up to the level of the bike, I would be golden.

later!


----------



## morganfletcher

Just finished building my first CX bike and took it for a ride tonight:










It's a crappy pic but the sun had just set and I didn't want to take a picture of it in my garage.

More pics here: https://www.wooljersey.com/gallery/XR800

I took it for a nice little singletrack / asphalt loop. There was some steep stuff so I tried dismounts, throwing it over my shoulder, running, remounts. Wow, that is going to take some practice. I am running gears that mimic what I see other people running: 39-48 front, 13-26 rear. Tires are 700x35c Maxxis Locust CX clinchers that I was running at about 52psi. Man, I was stuck in the 39, mostly on the easiest four cogs in the back! I am not slow on the road, I ride a lot. I don't see how and if I'll ever use that 48. Maybe I should go with a lower small ring? More PSI? I will build some sew-ups and run those for races. I am eager to try some.

The brakes were not spectacular at all. In fact I wonder if the Campagnolo dual-pivots on my road bike stop better. They are SRP Mr. Grumpy calipers with Ritchey pads. I got them on ebay. I wonder if my straddle cable angles are right? What do you think?

The Cannondale is a 58cm '99 XR800 with Kinesis 1" Al fork. I normally ride a 60cm, and I kinda wonder if I shouldn't have gotten a 60cm frame. A run down of the parts:

headset: cane creek
bars: modolo x-tenos 44cm
stem: ritchey comp 130mm
post: ritchey
saddle: selle san marco concor light
pedals: time atac carbon/steel
brakes: srp mr. grumpy w/ ritchey pads
derailleurs: campagnolo centaur 10spd
cranks: cannondale coda 175mm 39t/48t
cassette: campagnolo veloce 13-26 10spd
chain: ird 
shifters/levers: campagnolo centaur 10spd
wheels: campagnolo centaur, 32-hole, cxp-33 rims, 3x 14-15-14 spokes, brass nipples (beater training wheels)
tires/tubes: maxxis 700x35c Locust CX clincher / Ritchey 700c 35-40c

It's a pretty budget bike. I am looking forward to riding it more and racing. I may race San Mateo on Sunday in the men's Cs. 

Morgan


----------



## CBar

*My Axis*



Kram59 said:


> I keep hearing of all these cross bikes here, but, sadly, few pics. Show us what you've got!
> I'll post my POS later......


Just got her a couple of weeks ago. Put on some 28's, shortened the stem and threw on a bottle of Chianti. Great ride!


----------



## road rash

unlsax said:


> This is my baby. I built it up in late September. It is a dream to ride!!!


Are you racing that thing with a DA10 53/39 crank? I don't know if you've seen Kabush's setup - DA9 w/ Zipp Pave rims. Yours has a bit more money invested in the gruppo.


----------



## Mosovich

*My new ALAN*

Here's my new ALAN X-40, just in time for the last race in Ga., but the whole NC winter series! My other ALAN Ultral is on Ebay by the way! Super bike and just as the aluminum, super solid!


----------



## anaerobic Max

here's my ride. just installed the spengle 3spoke carbon wheels, which is a true sin for me weight-weenie. but they look so cool and make for a very comfortable and also fast ride once the wheel got going....

for int. races i still use my american classic wheelset though. it's about 1200g lighter!


----------



## Tak962

deteled


----------



## anaerobic Max

Tak962 said:


> What kind of chain guide is that? Where did you get that? Can you take a close up pic?



it's a modified DMR chainguide for dirt bikes and dual bikes










after building several chainguide devices that have never worked properly (most of our local CX races here are rather rough, more like MTB races, with fast descends and roots all over the place. most guys even compete with their MTBs) i decided to get this DMR guide, replaced the steel back plate with one made from 3mm alloy, and it's great no more chains dropping off.

will post a pic as soon as i'm back home


----------



## Mosovich

*My new ALAN*

My new ALAN X40.


----------



## Earthpig

*Yet another Surly*

Sold my LeMond frame and built up this schweet Surly. Took 'er out on a nice 40 miler today of pavement and dirt.


----------



## sean350

*Manitou HT singlespeed*

Here's my frankencrosser... I had an old Manitou HT frame, and a wheelset with an eccentric eno from my road fixie. Found an old Onza HOLA v brake for the rear, canti for the front, slapped on a cross fork and some Nitto dirt drops and... voila! I think it turned out pretty cool. I'll probably have to change the freewheel to an 18 from a 16 for serious climbing.
-Sean


----------



## JTS628

My latest ebay impulse buy. I've always wanted a Steelman but it was in rougher condition that I would have liked (some surface rust, frozen stem, etc.) but it's cleaning up nicely. I't came with 8 spd Chorus and I'll keep all the parts but will ditch the Dirtdrops (doesn't work well with Ergo for me).


----------



## aabbas

JTS628 said:


> My latest ebay impulse buy. I've always wanted a Steelman but it was in rougher condition that I would have liked (some surface rust, frozen stem, etc.) but it's cleaning up nicely. I't came with 8 spd Chorus and I'll keep all the parts but will ditch the Dirtdrops (doesn't work well with Ergo for me).


Whoa!! I remember that frame. One of the bike magazines, Mountain Bike I believe, wrote a big article on cross, and that frame was what the author built up to go race. He wrote all about it: it had that stem and those handlebars, and the Campy stuff, and I think he said he tried it built up with a cross-specific RockShox suspension fork too. The article was my first introduction to cyclocross.

Alex


----------



## meat tooth paste

noavg55 said:


> Sh** Wrong Pic


Is that one of those NYC Bikes cross/commuter frames?

If so, what size is that?


----------



## Greg O

*SOMA Double Cross*

Steel frame/fork
MA2 Rims/105 hubs
Dura Ace brifters
Deore XT Rear der, 105 front
Salsa bars
XT canti's
WTB saddle

oh, and about 10 lbs of Portland mud...


----------



## Mine'sAPint

*SS/Fixie Crosscheck*

Here she is in winter commuting mode:


----------



## Major Kong

*A red Redline*



Kram59 said:


> I keep hearing of all these cross bikes here, but, sadly, few pics. Show us what you've got!
> I'll post my POS later......


I picked up the frame a few weeks ago and recently finished the build with mostly old parts and a few new ones. I use it for a winter road bike/commuter.

NOS 1997 Redline cross frame
2000/2001 105/Ultegra stuff
Chris King headset
Empella Frogglegs cantis
Hugi 240 hubs w/CXP 33 rims
Ritchey Pro stem and WCS Speedmax tires
Salsa bars and skewers
Selle Italia saddle
Planet Bike fenders
Time ATAC pedals
Thomson post (not in photo)


----------



## pinepig

So, any more ti cross bikes out there that haven't been shown off yet. Come on, don't be ashamed...


----------



## BigFatSal

*Here Goes....*



Kram59 said:


> I keep hearing of all these cross bikes here, but, sadly, few pics. Show us what you've got!
> I'll post my POS later......


Never had any luck posting photos here (ha! not that luck's got anything to do with it!). Just downloaded some new photo editing software so now I can finally resize my pictures to within the uploadable size limits here......

Anyway, this is an Cannondale 'Cross I picked up last year for a few hundred bucks. Was in pretty decent shape when I got it, but I stripped it down and refinished it. Looked like a brand new bike when it was done. I've got some very nice bikes but this is one of my absolute favorites. Just feels good....

Here's a couple pics from today's ride. Temps in the teens. A bit chilly! But had a good ride. Nice sunset too.

I hope these pics actually did upload.... Here goes....


----------



## PerM

My winter bike!









and the same bike in the summer ;-)


----------



## adelaarvaren

Ik hou van Ridley...

That's a damn nice bike!


----------



## JIMMYMAC

hope this works!


----------



## L8ON:The Cross Guy

*Diamant*

Well here is a picture of my trusty all steal cross bike that I bought at Micheal Barry Sr. shop (father of Micheal Barry of the Discovery Channel Team). Its about 8-10years old and has served me very well over the years. It ,as you can see, has all sorts of odds and ends for componentry but all are in good working order.


----------



## drevelo66

*Hey, how'd you do that?*



racerx said:


> Ok, look closely and you will see it started off its life as a hardtail Mtn Hiwassee. With a little work and tons of fun, I built my favorite bike I have in my stable.
> 
> -Litespeed Hiwassee (I call it the undefinedundefinedMutant.undefined
> 
> -Stem 3T Mutant 100
> -Bars Coda spec 44's
> -Shifting Ultegra
> -Braking Avid's V-Brakes with an adapter to provide sufficient pull from road levers to v-brakes. Tricky to set up, but stops on a dime.
> 
> Could you pass on how you got the v-brakes to work with the drop bars? That would be a big help!


----------



## Kenright

*My Cannondale Contribution...*

I just picked it up 2 days ago. Thanks to my work schedule I was able to take it out for a ride tonight, just before sunset. Stock 2005 Cannondale Cyclocross, 54cm. Look pedals are temporary for now. I will have to wait a few weeks for some 959's and SPD shoes. But right now both my 'cross bike and my road bike have the same pedal setup. 

-Ken


----------



## mtwash125

My first cross bike.
C-dale 2005 in 52 cm
Ultegra Group with Specialties TA rings, Empenella Brakes, Salsa levers, PD-959's
only bad part are the wheels, but they work.


----------



## czardonic

Double Cross


----------



## pinepig

PerM said:


> My winter bike!


PerM (or anyone): I like your fender setup- what kind of bolt-on fender mounts are you using? Does that Ridley have regular fender mounts at the seat stay and chain stay bridges? Thanks.


----------



## meat tooth paste

Nice IRD.

Too bad they dropped the CX frame from their 05 line up. I was planning on getting one later this year.


----------



## mtbnutty

*Hey CZAR..*



czardonic said:


> Double Cross


...what kind of thumbie mounts are those?? They're very cool!


----------



## czardonic

They are Kelly Take-Offs: http://www.kellybike.com/2nd_xtra_takeoff.html Kind of an aquired taste, but they work great for me.


----------



## Rouleur

*Redline Conquest*

Redline Conquest Cyclocross Bicycle

Frame: Redline Conquest 49cm
Fork: Alpha Q Carbon Cross
Headset: Cane Creek
Bottom Bracket: FSA Platinum
Crankset: FSA Energy Aluminum 172.5mm
Chainrings: TA 42T SINGLE RING 
Chainguard: Cyclocrossworld Wetzikon, Deda Fang Dog
Rear Derailleur: Campy Veloce 10
Chain: Campy Record C10 
Stem: Ritchey WCS 120mm, +/-6 degree
Bar: Ritchey WCS Road Classic 43cm (center to center) 
Bar Tape: Easton
Shifters: Campy Record Carbon Ergo 10
Brakes: Paul Neo Retro
Brake Hanger: IRD Long Cable
Seatpost: Ritchey WCS
Saddle: Selle San Marco Era Ti
Wheels: Mavic Ksyrium Elite
Cassette: Campy Centaur 13-26T
Pedals: Time ATAC
Tires: Nokian Ravagozzi Cross S 700 x 30
Tubes: Performance Butyl presta


----------



## scoutdog

*I think I just saw this bike on Ebay...*

Why are you selling it? I'm thinking about bidding.


----------



## wil

*Here's mine*

Here's my 2004 Kona Jake....


----------



## unclefuzzy_ss

*New year? time for a new bike!*

Just finished up my Kelly CX. Its mostly set up w/Campy Daytona, with XTR cranks and Seatpin, Spooky brakes, and Mavic/Sachs front hub(depends onthe wheelset) Haven't had a chance to ride it yet, but the virgin ride will be this weekend down in illnoise. Sitting on it and pedalling up and down the street makes it seem to fit really well. Can't wait to get miles on it!


----------



## kam

*my ss cx....*

<img src=https://gallery.mtbr.com/data/mtbr/500/234616loressteelman.jpg>

steelman eurocross circa '98
xacd/spicer ti fork
campy record brake levers
avid shorty 4 cantis (they suck!!!)
generic front/eno eccentric rear hubs laced to aeroheads
kenda kwik 35c tires
bellap bars, airborne ti post, ritchey stem
44/22 ss or 44/16 fixed for the road!!!

lotsa sweet bikes in this thread!!!


----------



## spookyload

Here is the Kona all finished up. I can't believe how hard it is to get the decals to show up. I photo shopped the pictures to death and they still look yellow. In reality the tires, decals, and bar tape are all pretty close to the same color with the decals being a little more yellowish. Here is a parts list:
2002 Kona Jake the Snake with Easton Ultralite tubing
Nashbar Carbon fork
Ultegra shifters and rear derailleur
105 Front derailleur
Nashbar compact cranks 50/34
Woodman carbon seatpost
3T Zepp stem and bars
SLR XP saddle
Avid shorty 4 with Jagwire extreme pads
Mavic Cosmos wheels with Michelin Sprint tires
USE ring-o-star headset tensioner.


----------



## spookyload

Picture 2 couldn't get the light right outside either.


----------



## spookyload

Jake the Snake from the front end. The IRD long drop canti boss is worth every penny I spent from cyclocrossworld. The brakes are so much smoother without the tight bend.


----------



## spookyload

Here is a closeup of some killer pads. I skipped getting the Shorty 6 pads because I had a set of these Jagwire Extreme pads with holders laying around. Plus I liked the looks of the black better.


----------



## RandyA

Deleted post.


----------



## SS Marlin

*Here's mine*

This was my first mountain bike. After about a year it went SS, then rigid. Now it's my crosser. After this weekend its going on commuter duty. Maybe I should think about getting another bike.


----------



## mb168

cyclochip said:


> Here's my Surly Cross Check. It's pretty much stock, with a few improvements.
> 
> I've added 105 / MA3 wheels, Tektro top-mount levers, a Specialized BG saddle, a Salsa Moto-Ace stem, a Schwinn computer ($9.82 at Wal-Mart - 12 functions!) and Ritchey V3 Comp pedals. The tires on there now are Serfas Vida City tires, which are pretty decent on the smoother trails here in the DFW area.
> I've just ordered another set of wheels so I can finally have a dedicated on and off-road set and not have to worry about switching tires ever again.
> 
> Note that it's a 42cm frame.  Yep, I've got short legs and and a regular torso. When I straddle the frame, I rest on the top tube, even with the frame as small as it is. Perhaps I'm not made for 700c bikes. Ah well. Sooner or later, I'll get a custom frame built.
> 
> The second picture... How do you guys like my fit? Nah, that's my total opposite (read - a TALL guy) goofing off on my bike.


I'm surprising my 4'10" wife with a 42cm Cross Check like yours. What crank did you use including size? Is it a cross crank?


----------



## argylesocks

*-05 redline*

sorry, camphone quality.
ultegra crank, shifters, derailers, etc.... eggbeaters....chris king....thompson post....ksyrium elites....deda stem/bars...frogleggs

almost done, just needs a cassette & chain (and pump up the tires!!!)

first bike built up "from scratch"....lots of fun...


----------



## spookyload

Did someone un-sticky this thread on purpose? It will fade away if so.


----------



## ptrckbikes

Here's my crosser, I was waiting to post until I got the fork and single chainring setup on it but it looks like the thread may be gone by then. Anyway, here it is. I wanted to show this Redline with my home made bike stand like the dude on page 3 but he's at a birthday party today.


----------



## terminaut

*Serotta Hors Categorie DKS*

<center>
<img src="https://www.fooriders.com/images/bikes/horscx/cimg2632.jpg"><br>Docked<br>
<p>
<img src="https://www.singlespeed.net/uploaded/pictures/64_30_205_111_cimg4597.jpg"><br>Take-off<br>
<p>
<img src="https://www.fooriders.com/images/rides/sheepcx/cimg2709.jpg"><br>Airborne!<br>
<p>
<img src="https://www.fooriders.com/images/rides/sheepcx/cimg2722.jpg"><br>Descent<br>
</center>
<p>
One of my favorite bikes... (a few more pics <a href="https://www.singlespeed.net/main/forum.mv?forum=103&module=view&viewid=36&mode=com&row=0">here</a>)


----------



## Bikehigh

Damn, Terminaut, those wheels can take some abuse! From the other picks you pointed us to, it's obvious you're riding that bike SS style, but have you ever set up and ridden it fixed? I'm trying to figure out a good ration for my Surly Steamroller. Can you tell me what ratio and crank length you run on that bike?


----------



## terminaut

Bikehigh said:


> Damn, Terminaut, those wheels can take some abuse! From the other picks you pointed us to, it's obvious you're riding that bike SS style, but have you ever set up and ridden it fixed? I'm trying to figure out a good ration for my Surly Steamroller. Can you tell me what ratio and crank length you run on that bike?


Funny that you mention it, but I'm going to build up another wheelset (probably ENO) to swap out with for fixed riding. I don't know what it'll be like on the cross bike but I enjoy fixed off-road on my old Cannondale conversion.

The bike is running 175mm cranks and its current ratio is 34:21, I believe. I like to spin more than mash, so that ratio is probably a little low (gear-inch wise) for the typical singlespeeder.


----------



## czardonic

*Hot damn!*

That is a sweet bike.


----------



## CARBON110

*SAweeeeeeeeeeT!*

SICK! SICK! SICK!

Great pics terminaut


----------



## atpjunkie

*Nice Morati Fork*

can't hide it w/ those Serotta Stickers. like the Ritchey esque swept stays as well. nice rig and riding.


----------



## Mine'sAPint

Here's my crosscheck to bump this thread back up


----------



## HAL9000

*My 3 Crossers*

All Franken-Crossers


----------



## Evolution

*Ss!*

Here's my new steel SS 'cross machine.

It's an IRO Rob Roy, and I hope the picture comes through . . .


----------



## Evolution

*My IRO 'cross rig*

Howdy,

Here's my IRO Rob Roy. Rob's a fine highland cross rig.


----------



## donkekus

Kenright said:


> I just picked it up 2 days ago. Thanks to my work schedule I was able to take it out for a ride tonight, just before sunset. Stock 2005 Cannondale Cyclocross, 54cm. Look pedals are temporary for now. I will have to wait a few weeks for some 959's and SPD shoes. But right now both my 'cross bike and my road bike have the same pedal setup.
> 
> -Ken


Ey, where'd you get those tires? Awesome!


----------



## Kenright

donkekus said:


> Ey, where'd you get those tires? Awesome!


Those are stock tires; Hutchinson Pro Series foldable, 700x30


----------



## BCXer

Here is my Vitali Crosser with Campagnolo Veloce 9 speed group


----------



## kreger

*my black steed*

frame- started life (ive been told) as a redline scandium, repainted by atherton (58.5)
fork- evo carbon
crank/bar/stem/post- ritchey wcs (34-50) post is pro
headset - king
bb/sti/rd/cassette- ultegra 9 speed (12-25)
brakes- paul's neo retro
front der - old school xtr
sram pc-90 chain
wheels-king/open pro/3x 14/15/brass/vittoria corso 
seat- selle italia flite ti (had it since i started riding 8 years ago)
pedals- time atacs

other - topeak v12 computer wireless

she weighs just over 19, some road pedals will help drop that


----------



## k7fle

Hey, how'd you get a Rob Roy so soon? When I ordered my frame on Monday, I was told they just came out of the container!


----------



## ptrckbikes

*Project Redline completed*

I built this bike to race in the DINO series. It rides as good as it looks. Come on October!


----------



## moschika

*just built up my waterford cx*

I got this late 90's NOS x-14 a few months back and built it with other ebay, lbs, and parts bin finds. it's all lugged 531, old-school build. it's a 1x8. 

after riding it to work this morning, i think i need to get a shorter stem. i feel really stretched out. i figured i might need to as the stem came off another bike with a shorter top-tube the fit alright.

anyway, waterfords are very nicely built frames. very clean lug work. cant' wait to take it out tonight for a spin on some local trails.


----------



## moschika

*just built up my waterford cx*

I got this late 90's NOS x-11 a few months back and built it with other ebay, lbs, and parts bin finds. it's all lugged 531, old-school build. it's a 1x8. 

after riding it to work this morning, i think i need to get a shorter stem. i feel really stretched out. i figured i might need to as the stem came off another bike with a shorter top-tube that fit alright.

anyway, waterfords are very nicely built frames. very clean lug work. cant' wait to take it out tonight for a spin on some local trails.


----------



## babyhuey77

*My new VooDoo*

Here are a couple of pictures of my Voodoo Wazoo. Reynolds 853 front tirangle and a mixture of other tubes for the rear triangle. Kelly fork. Dura-ace 9 speed throughout, with Truvativ rings. Ultegra/Open pro wheels. Avid Shorty 6 brakes. Overall, very happy with how the bike turned out. Weight as pictured is 22.22. I forgot how well steel rode


----------



## JasonF

*Here's my contribution...*

My (new to me) Serotta Concours cyclocross bike...


----------



## TOZOVR

my '04 JtS...BONE stock.


----------



## Lectron

So here's my cross. I've made a few upgrades since the pics was taken, but still looks more or less the same.
Went for the Truetemper fork and Ti ver. of the Eggbeater. Shaved of approx. a pound. A nice ride indeed.

 Clickable Pictures


----------



## Z-Man

Hey, I was looking through all the sweet crossers and I came across your Steelman. Nice! I was wondering if you're interested in selling those WTB bars. I recently gave a buddy my old touring bike that had those bars (and cool thumbshifter adapters) and miss their positioning. I'm building another Franken-bike and would love to get ahold of another set. 
Thanks, Rich
[email protected]


----------



## split

JasonF said:


> My (new to me) Serotta Concours cyclocross bike...


That is a sweet Serotta. Where did you find it?


----------



## k7fle

*IRO Rob Roy Single Speed*

Here is my IRO Rob Roy:










This is the first bike I've built from the frame up. I did all the work myself, with the exception of installing the headset cups, which I had a local shop (Cycle Path) do for me. I even cut the steerer tube myself, using an old stem as a cut guide! 

The build is a mix of new parts and old. I tried to keep the cost "reasonable" but still managed to spend close to $1K. Oh well, it's only money and if I don't spend it, my son will! 










Build:
Frame & Fork: IRO Rob Roy (New)
Wheels: Front hub: Shimano XTR, Rear hub: IRO
........Rims: Velocity AeroHead Blue, Spokes: Wheelsmith
........Rim Tape - Ritchy, build by Mike Garcia @ Oddsandendos.com (All New)
Tires: Specialized 25cm for training, Tubes by Giant (Tires I had, new tubes. I bought some 'cross tires off e-Bay that's included in the $1K)
Crank: FSA Cyclocross 130BCD, with 42 tooth Shimano Ring 
BB: Shimano BB-5500 118.5

I actually bought a FSA Gossamer Compact crank with MegaExo BB for this bike, but they ended up on my Son's Redline, and I got his hand-me-downs. The BB I stole off my Litespeed, as his BB was too short. The Lightspeed is getting treated to a new BB-6503.

Freewheel: ACS 18t (New; I bought a 16T as well)
Chain: SRAM PC-58 (New)
Chain Tensioner: Spot Rocket (New)
Handle Bar: ICON 42 CM, Tape - Cinelli & ? in blue & white 

The handle bar originally came on my fiances Trek 5500 and was gathering dust in the garage. I had half roll of blue tape left over from my Litespeed (it has blue/yellow tape) and the white I picked up off a close-out table for $5.)

Stem: Bontrager 10 CM (had, off the Trek)
Brake Levers: Shimano R400 (New)
Bar Top Levers: Cane Creek (New)
Brakes: Tektro RPB CNC with Kool-stop pads (bought used locally) 
Seat Post: American Classic (Off my Litespeed, which now has the Trek's original post)
Seat: Brooks (had, I'll change this for 'Cross season)
Pedals: Crank Brothers Candy C (had, off my Kona)










Last year I rode a old Kona Explosif in the beginner class, and finished all the races, albiet towards the back. I may race my age (45) this year on the Kona and the IRO in SS class. Or I may just stick to the beginner class on the IRO. Or, heck I might just race the IRO in the SS class. So many options, one of the great things about living in Portland OR! 

Ken


----------



## Mosovich

*IRO Questions*

Ken, a couple of questions. I'm interested in an IRO. Sizing is an issue. How tall are you etc. and what size bike do you have? Also, I notice the tape on your TT, was there not a cable guide for the rear brake? Wt.? Overall impressions?


----------



## k7fle

Mosovich said:


> Ken, a couple of questions. I'm interested in an IRO. Sizing is an issue. How tall are you etc. and what size bike do you have? Also, I notice the tape on your TT, was there not a cable guide for the rear brake? Wt.? Overall impressions?


Hi, 

I'm 5'10". My Litespeed is a 55cm, and my IRO a 58cm! I bought the 54cm IRO first, thinking "It's a cross bike, smaller would be better." It was too small! Note that on the website, the seat tube is measured to the TOP of the seat tube, not to the center of the top tube. The 58cm is pushing it size wise for me; I clear the top tube flat footed, but barely. On the other hand, my 45 year old body will not tolerate an extream height difference between the seat and the bars (not the amount of spacers I have on the bike - 6-5mm + the front hanger). The 56cm might have been better, but the 58cm is ok, and I like the feel. 

All the bosses are there for the rear brakes, 2 on the top tube, and one below the seat clamp. I ran the brake cable in housing just to make it nicer to grab the top tube and to keep the cable from slapping the top tube in rough terrane.

I'll give kudo's to Tony (owner of IRO) - he swapped the smaller frame with no hesitation. I sent just the frame (I kept the fork) and he shipped the new one out. I paid freight there, he picked up freight back. He's a very nice guy, and it would not hurt to call him when you order.

Good luck! Ken


----------



## bicyclenerd

*cramerotti*

My pieced together Cramerotti Cross Bike. I love this bike. It was my introduction to cross and has been raced a handful of times. It is a bit heavy, has some ghetto parts, and geared all wrong but it has served its purpose. As I sit here waiting for cross season to approach and I contemplate a new bike with a carbon fork, lighter, etc... I start to miss the old clunker.


----------



## markhr

https://gallery.roadbikereview.com/showgallery.php?cat=500&ppuser=246067


It's not UCI legal but I like it and I've never seen a clydesdale at a national level CX race.


----------



## FTF

My new cross bike:


Redline conquest pro frame/fork
Centar crankset/bb/ergolevers/front der. 
Veloce rear der. 
crank bros egg beater's
selle italia flite seat
currently a carbonfiber seatpost, but that will change as soon as the new cheap al one gets here
specialized bar and stem
Veloce 12-25 cassette
campagnolo neutron tubular rear with a tufo tire
Mavic CXP 14 laced to 105 front, with a venderstein tire 
Avid Shorty TI brakes, no they don't squeal, it's all in the setup 
Campy cables and housing
record chain


----------



## DuGast

Ridley Crossbow, FSA crank 46/38, FSA RD-200 wheels, Ritchey Excavader tires. Campagnolo Veloce ergopowers. Time Atac XS and 4ZA Spooky-brakes.


----------



## Gripped

FTF said:


> My new cross bike:
> 
> Redline conquest pro frame/fork
> 
> <snip>


Holy cow! Talk about some drop from your seat to the bars.


----------



## FTF

Gripped said:


> Holy cow! Talk about some drop from your seat to the bars.


 Oh, lol, the seatpost isn't in the correct postion. It's alittle too high.


----------



## ndbike

*Lemond Popard*

Here's my Lemond Poprad. This pic is from last season. It will receive some mods for this year ('06 season?). I'm getting rid of the Shimano stuff and switching to Campy so everything in my stable is compatible (campy equiped road bikes). It's going to get a Chorus drive train and Bontrager Race-X-Lite (campy) tubular wheels. BTW, the Mavic Helium tubulars could be for sale for the right price.


----------



## BlueGiro

Here is my crosser, Brand new, My favorite bike


----------



## terminaut

terminaut said:


> <center>
> <img src="https://www.fooriders.com/images/bikes/horscx/cimg2632.jpg"><br>Docked<br>
> </center>
> <p>
> One of my favorite bikes... (a few more pics <a href="https://www.singlespeed.net/main/forum.mv?forum=103&module=view&viewid=36&mode=com&row=0">here</a>)


Some updated warez and ready for action again...
<p>
<br>
<center>
<img src="https://www.fooriders.com/images/bikes/horscx/serotta_cx.jpg">
</center>


----------



## p lo

*new frame end of last season*

this one replaced the red/blue IF I previously posted and that I broke during the season....


----------



## psycholist

Here's my crosser


----------



## terminaut

terminaut said:


> Some updated warez and ready for action again...
> <p>


Some recent ride photos and a video via bulletcam-over-front-tire.

<a href="https://www.fooriders.com/images/rides/061006/cxcam.wmv">(link) 125MB WMV video</a>

<center>
<img src="https://www.fooriders.com/images/rides/061006/IMG_9235.JPG"><p>
<img src="https://www.fooriders.com/images/rides/061006/IMG_9244.JPG"><p>
<img src="https://www.fooriders.com/images/rides/061006/IMG_9226.JPG"><p>
</center>


----------



## goodwind

*Ellsworth prototype*

This bike rides like nothing else. Wish I could afford another one (only three ever made, to my knowledge).


----------



## anaerobic Max

ok, so here's my ti rig with a lot of upgrades  Jenna now weighs sweet 7,05 kg ...

































































and in action:


----------



## skinny jay

*details please...*

integrated seatpost/custom ti frame? please elaborate on this rather unique machine! btw, how do you keep those white shoes so clean?


----------



## Pwnt

Yes details....that is a thing of beauty. The bike I mean, not the shoes.


----------



## allons-y

btw. does that actaully work (no cassette)? what is the effective gearing if so, or was that just for pics? sorry for being such a noob


----------



## Gripped

anaerobic Max said:


> ok, so here's my ti rig with a lot of upgrades


First, that bike looks very sexy. However, I have a couple comments ...

1) I wish you would have put this post in the stickied newer post your bikes thread.

2) This is clearly a dry weather crosser. The brake clearance is nill and Frogs suck in the mud.

3) The seat post extention is interesting but would kill resale -- given that you'd ever sell that bike.

Otherwise, super cool.


----------



## jeremyb

Gripped said:


> First, that bike looks very sexy. However, I have a couple comments ...
> 
> 1) I wish you would have put this post in the stickied newer post your bikes thread.
> 
> 2) This is clearly a dry weather crosser. The brake clearance is nill and Frogs suck in the mud.
> 
> 3) The seat post extention is interesting but would kill resale -- given that you'd ever sell that bike.
> 
> Otherwise, super cool.


Cool bike....I assume you normally have a cassette on the rear hub?


----------



## bloodthirstylust

jnichols959 said:


> posted a whole thread not too long ago but here it is again:
> 
> <img src="https://www.subchaos.com/bike/cross/curtlo/images/P5230032.jpg">
> 
> steel curtlo, 10 spd. centaur 13-29, TA Specialites 34/48 crank, nude Wound-Up carbon fork speed dream wheels. i put a longer stem on there to get the position closer to my road bike (which felt better in all conditions) and am adding top mount brake levers for those long trail descents.


was this bike on cal train today??? i swear i saw it. it had deda newtons, a toupe saddle, eggbeaters and a front v brake though.


----------

